# Our Summer Of "modifications"



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well we done a few "mods" this summer and I just thought I'd share our "mods" with everyone.









Our Outback and our seasonal site at the end of last year.









Moved the Outback to new site with 32' x 11' concrete pad and done some landscape work around the pad at the beginning of the season.









Um, minor modification to the Outback, LOL.. New 2010 Sandpiper 356RL and more landscape work









Another view of the site.









Yeah, looks like we ain't going nowhere for a while now. Our new awning that we had the Amish build, man they do awesome work.









From the back.









Railing completely surrounds the patio pad to keep the dogs in w/o having to chain them up. Complete with two gates!!









New walkway out of patio, painstaking work that I will have to redo in the spring because we got the awning done late in season and my leveling sand was wet so I couldn't get everything perfectly level.









Had to extend the patio pad with bricks and pavers, will have to be redone in the spring also.

As you can see we were very busy this year, these pictures don't even tell the whole story. Before we decided to upgrade from the Outback we had completely redone all the landscaping on our lot, then when we decided to build the awning structure we had to tear it all out. I probably had 40 hours of work in it just to rip it all up a few months later, LOL!!!







Now just 6 months to go before we can enjoy our "vacation home" again, the campground is now closed for the winter.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW! Lotsa work, but well worth it in the long run. Looks like a nice seasonal site in a nice campground. I've toyed with the idea of a seasonal site, but we like to travel. We have a nice campground with seasonal sites within a couple miles of our house and I suppose we wouldn't have to anchor the travel trailer permanently. It could be used as a quick overnite or weekend spot, and also serve as storage when the trailer isn't being used. And we could still pull it wherever we wanted when the travel bug bites.

We may soon be losing our storage spot. I like that spot because the business that lets me park it there ($20/month) doesn't want anyone else back there - which I love, because I don't have to worry about someone else backing their boat or trailer into mine. I'm not a fan of a row of trailers all sandwiched together - too much opportunity for something to happen that nobody knows anything about - if ya know what I mean.

That said, a seasonal site might be just the ticket, if the cost isn't too high.

(And nice looking rig!)

Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice, you guys aren't far from us, we're over in Loudonville, I am getting my kids new bedroom set from an Amish builder in Millersberg/Berlin area. We go over that way all the time. Can't wait for some winter camping up there.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful work and awesome camper!!!

The amish built our pole building in literally under 24 hours. I tell everyone I like it better than the house...it's gorgeous! I've got a ton of pictures of them during the "barn raising" and will have to get some on here.

Anyway, congratulations on your new rig!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CTD, Great looking site! Looks like a lot of work, but also worth it!!!



Scoutr2 said:


> WOW! Lotsa work, but well worth it in the long run. Looks like a nice seasonal site in a nice campground. I've toyed with the idea of a seasonal site, but we like to travel. We have a nice campground with seasonal sites within a couple miles of our house and I suppose we wouldn't have to anchor the travel trailer permanently. It could be used as a quick overnite or weekend spot, and also serve as storage when the trailer isn't being used. And we could still pull it wherever we wanted when the travel bug bites.
> 
> We may soon be losing our storage spot. I like that spot because the business that lets me park it there ($20/month) doesn't want anyone else back there - which I love, because I don't have to worry about someone else backing their boat or trailer into mine. I'm not a fan of a row of trailers all sandwiched together - too much opportunity for something to happen that nobody knows anything about - if ya know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Mike, that's what we do and it works pretty well. We don't have a deck so it's easier to get in and out. We do have a screened covered area over the picnic table, and a patio mat under the table. A second patio-mat sits under the awning area. We use the site on weekends, and still have the freedom to haul it out any time I want. The CG owners seem to think we were a little crazy this year because the trailer kept coming and going, but it worked well for us. We did get lucky on the current site since it is a pull through... What a concept, a pull through seasonal.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Dub said:


> Very nice, you guys aren't far from us, we're over in Loudonville, I am getting my kids new bedroom set from an Amish builder in Millersberg/Berlin area. We go over that way all the time. Can't wait for some winter camping up there.


Yes it is not far at all, about 20 minutes to Loudonville. We will be hosting another Rally at Whispering Hills next summer, you should attend if your schedule permits. We really like Whispering Hills a lot, it's pretty pricy but it's very well kept, the staff is really nice and there is a lot to do in the area.


----------

